# Warning Pigeon MFN syndrone



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Today it seems Betti is suffering from a dreadful case of MFN- “Must Find Nest Syndrome” (All that time laying up in bed with me while I was ill gave her ideas) She started in the closet-accidentally left open, the dresser drawer, the bathroom cabinet –any kitchen cupboard I opened was fair game. I had taken all the books from one shelf in the bathroom, but oh no, that wasn’t good enough for her. Next it was her old carrier I dusted off and put up on the bed board. She followed me around the house in my hair- literally, on my shoulder watching everything I did, anxious –nervous, I knew, (we had been through this before- eminent egg coming). I bent down to get something in the refrigerator and in she went!! I think she figured if she sat on the egg carton I finally get it! I actually had to make her leave.
9 pm- We finally have egg now. Big sigh……..she choose the bottom hole in the cat-converted pigeon condo…..on top of the book shelf….Next phase coming UHM –“unhappy mate syndrome”.. how will I take my turn on the egg with it way up there???? No matter how I look at it, I will pay for that bed time…..


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome...egg carton. It's like she's trying to communicate. lol


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Just make sure you don't open that egg carton in front of her!

It already looks like she's suspicious: "Who else has been laying eggs around here?"


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

That is hysterical! What a great image - she looks like she's saying, "NOW do you get the picture?? Sheesh!"

Congrats on being a daddy-bird once again


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a sweetie - if anyone ever thought bird faces can't have expressions, well ... 

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is absolutely HYSTERICAL, Boni!! Obviously, you DA MATE!! What have you furnished before for nesting material??

That picture is priceless!! And, I agree, her expression says it all!!

Well, I guess Betti is also saying, I did MY part to HELP you...YOUR TURN!!

Please keep us updated!! I'm still ROFL!!     

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says he understands PERFECTLY! He doesn't lay an egg but is now in daddy mode SITTING on one! Oh yeah, AND MOLTING!)


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

It might be kinda hard for you to fit in that condo, LOL. As Phil would say, OYE! 
The picture is precious. Betti is a darling.

Margaret


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She looks perplexed, as if to say "I thought this was the perfect place, why are you making such a fuss?" What a cutie pie she is.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

LOL
She is a darling! What an expression like she's saying, "Helloooooo, do ya need an egg to fall on your head!!!"
Definitely an award winning pic!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

You have such a funny bird.  

Does she do this all the time when she's going to lay eggs?

Suzanna


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hysterical. Haven't laughed like this for quite a while.

Reti


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Boni,

Betti looks like she's wondering why or accusing you of hiding this great little nesting place from her. With nice cooling, also!

I guess if you lie in bed ill, you might as well be doing something productive, like incubating. Nothing like egg-sitting to raise your spirits!

Larry


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes- everytime she is desperate for "just the right place" drives us all nuts with her "looking" but we love her, and spend a lot of time thinking up places and making places to see if she likes them or not.


----------

